

Ask HN: How do you make time to read books (or) do stuff you really like ? - rajeshmr

I sometimes wonder how do big shots like CEOs, like the really busy people find time to read books.<p>Its really hard to finish a book : 
1) when you spend ~2 hours in commute+traffic each day.
2) You have no option to work from home (cos the corporate policy makers think that would hurt productivity).
3) You have to spend 9-6 at office and on the odd days spend a little extra time at office just so you could fix the &quot;critical&quot; issue.<p>The only consolation for IT folks is the weekends, and even that is consumed by visits by guests, unplanned outings with family and other family &#x2F; personal chores.<p>I am not here to complain about the monotony of work life, but to genuinely find time to do stuff i would really want to do if money weren&#x27;t a constraint and i didn&#x27;t have bills to pay at the end of each month.<p>I do understand we have to make the best of what we have. I look up to this community for inspiration.<p>What hacks &#x2F; ideas do you implement in your daily routine to get the most of your day ?<p>Any great advice is highly welcome. General advice is welcome too.
======
maderalabs
I just wrote about this very thing: [http://justindavis.co/2015/06/16/my-new-
schedule/](http://justindavis.co/2015/06/16/my-new-schedule/). I've been
working on getting more rigor into my schedule, and as a result, accomplishing
more in less time.

Honestly, having the time for this stuff is about intentionality. It doesn't
happen without structure, planning and a commitment to making those things
happen. Else, excuses and life in general end up ruining the best intentions.
I've found that the best way to get results is to establish a strong structure
and routine, and let that guide your activities.

Another related point: don't think about "finishing this book" or other
completion-related goals. Those get overwhelming, and you'll find yourself
falling out of the habit, just due to the perceived effort.

Instead, work on managing the ACTIVITIES, not the result. Don't say you want
to finish X book - say you want to read for 30 minutes a day, that's it. By
managing those activities, you'll end up with the results you want by default.
Honestly, it just works.

To sum it up: make a routine, manage the activities, NOT the results, and
commit to yourself to make the time. Fact is, successful folks are successful
because they take it on themselves to make things happen. Start with 30
minutes, and you'll see that it wickedly changes your outlook.

Good luck!

~~~
rajeshmr
Hey thanks for dropping by a great advice :) I understand the need for a
strong structure, but don't you think depending upon the type of person you
are you end up prioritizing one thing over the other ? For eg., You sit for a
30 minute reading time and you get a call from your friend with whom you
hadn't spoken in a while.

This might look like a one off scenario but in a day-to-day scenario these
kinda interruptions and other distractions are unavoidable and they seem to
quickly pile up. When you want to engage intellectually, sometimes you need a
quiet space with least distractions.

In spite of all these, some people are supercharged and they do seem to
accomplish everything they want to ( intentionality converting into actions ).
I want to move into that zone.

But hey, i got your point and i will seriously consider your points and thanks
for a great post :)

~~~
maderalabs
Two quick things on that:

\- One, make sure not to let distractions one day ruin the next day. For
example, today, I ended up having to help my wife with my daughter during 10
minutes of my workout time. No biggie. I shortened that to 20 minutes, and
tomorrow, I'll get back on track with 30 minutes again.

\- Two, do everything you can to isolate yourself during these times. Go into
another room, turn off your phone, whatever. There's almost NOTHING that can't
wait 30 minutes - making that time for yourself the most important thing in
the world for that time is absolutely key. There's almost nothing that gets in
the way of this time for me, except perhaps something related to my wife or
daughter. All others wait. Remember, only you will protect that time for
yourself, take it seriously!

Hope this helps!

~~~
rajeshmr
Thanks a ton! :) I realize i need to be a little more caring towards my goals
too. I enjoyed your advice and it helped, thanks again :)

------
MichaelCrawford
I dont. Its a real problem.

Im thinking of riding my bicycle from Vancouver, Washington to Zihuatenejo
Mexico. But what I actually do is fuss over my website.

